# (Found) Help me remember a TV shows name!



## ulrichburke (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear Anyone.

OK, so this is the film area but I went to the TV area and got told I didn't have enough privileges to post.  So I came here instead....

The show was basically a sci-fi detective series.  To solve crimes, they got into  a kinda bath of liquid, I THINK it was inside a plastic tent, and they entered the mind of the criminal.  The one who did it best was a girl and I seem to remember she was a little TOO good, tthere was somethinig creepy about how good she was and the others didn't like her for it.  It was all really done in one set, the hidden laboratory with the 'bath ' in, and the 'baddie'bits were just shot in tightly-controlled shots which told me the series didn't have much budget, that's how come they stuck to the single set.   I remember the guy who invented the bath thing wasn't very old, none of them were, they were all teen agers apart from one older woman who was the co-ordiatorer for the laboratory in the series.  

That's about all I remember.  I think it ran for two seasons. I'm in England, might have been on longer in other places.  

I'm sorry I can't recall any more, so prob. nobody will be able to get it but it's b ugging the heck out of me because I'd love to see an episode again online if there is one but it would help if I could remember the thing's name.  

Yours hopefully

ulrichburke.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Stitchers


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Feb 20, 2017)

ulrichburke said:


> I went to the TV area and got told I didn't have enough privileges to post.



I suspect you were trying to post in the parent forum of the TV discussions, which only contains other sections and doesn't allow any posts.   Moved this to General TV Discussion, which is what you were trying for, I think.


----------



## ulrichburke (Feb 20, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> I suspect you were trying to post in the parent forum of the TV discussions, which only contains other sections and doesn't allow any posts.   Moved this to General TV Discussion, which is what you were trying for, I think.



Incredible someone remembering it from that description - Thanx!! AND thanks again for explaining about the forum business - sorry about that - ahem!  

That's indeed the series.  

Yours with respect

ulrichburke.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Feb 20, 2017)

Not a problem -- second time this week, in fact.


----------



## Piper (Jun 12, 2017)

Season 3 just started last week in US.  The main character starts as a PhD student; "bath" is in a lab; they don't get inside the mind of the criminal but rather a deceased person who is often the victim of a crime but is sometimes just a person with information that they need.  Won't spoil anything but not sure how I feel about the direction of the show for Season 3.


----------



## apocalypsegal (Jun 25, 2017)

Not sure how S3 is going to go, either. I don't really like the relationship between Kirsten and Cameron, but I usually feel a show has "jumped the shark" when the sexual tension moves on to a relationship (have seen this so many times!). Also thought the lesbian thing with the other character (she was on Warehouse 13, Camille on this one?) was poorly conceived. That came straight out of left field for me.


----------



## Piper (Jun 28, 2017)

apocalypsegal said:


> Not sure how S3 is going to go, either. I don't really like the relationship between Kirsten and Cameron, but I usually feel a show has "jumped the shark" when the sexual tension moves on to a relationship (have seen this so many times!). Also thought the lesbian thing with the other character (she was on Warehouse 13, Camille on this one?) was poorly conceived. That came straight out of left field for me.


Yeah- that's what I'm thinking.  I actually was more intrigued with the love interest being between the two secondary characters (Linus & Camille) a change from the usual- you know?


----------

